# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Timer1 Oscilator

## DanillaD

Labdien visiem.
 Man interesē tāds jautājums, kādus kondensatorus var likt 1Taimera oscilatorā. Kādā datasheetā redzēju 33pF uz 32.768Khz kristāla, vai var likt mazākus, man vienkārši nav 33pF, bet daudz 10pF, 15pF.

Paldies.

----------


## AndrisZ

Saslēdz 2-us 15pf paralēli un būs Tev.

----------


## DanillaD

Un kas būs ja ieslēgšu tikai 10 vai 15 pF?

----------


## M_J

Visticamākais, ka viss strādās, to es no personīgās pieredzes. Ļoti brīnīšos, ja nestrādās.

----------


## DanillaD

Nuta megināšu, paldies.

----------

